# My First Official Dog Sweater!!!!!!



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

So I FINALLY found an adorable pattern online and I completed it today!!!! I made it for my Pug Tera, let me know what you think?! I apologize for the large photos and I attached the link for the pattern! It can easily be modified for fitting your little one by removing initial stitches from the actual pattern. ENJOY!!!!

http://labpugglechifreepatterns.blogspot.com/2007/10/nursing-button-ribbed-and-mock-ribbed.html


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I love the trim.  

Congrats!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you! it took me about a week to make bc of work and other things, but if I were to knit it straight non stop, it would take me about 2-3 days


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

It is adorable!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

very cute! i wish i could knit. no one around here does, and i tried and tried to learn from the book and a video, but no luck. all of my stitches are waaaay to tight. only crafty thing i have reallly wanted to do but can't.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cute! Very nice job!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You are very talented! Nice job!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

It looks great!! But the big question is -- does the pug like it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

wow that is adorable, what a great job you did!
Well done you!!!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you guys so much!!! The pug wears clothes when its cold..today was on the warmer side and I put it on her this morning before I left for work, and my sister told me when she got home at 4:30 the dog had already taken it off... I think she lasted about an hour with it on and then she had enough... also her clothes seem to drift further down her body no matter how well it fits... this sweater fits her perfectly but it seems to migrate lol


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

rhaubejoi said:


> very cute! i wish i could knit. no one around here does, and i tried and tried to learn from the book and a video, but no luck. all of my stitches are waaaay to tight. only crafty thing i have reallly wanted to do but can't.



I personally knit very tight myself..I just like the way it looks compared to the loose stitches... the initial stitches are going to be pretty tight, but if you loosen the yarn a bit further down the pattern they will eventually loosen up to the point where you can work with them. I also cast on differently than others, I found that when I do it the way everyone taught me when I would go for the second row my stitches would totally stretch out leaving a long piece of yarn from one needle to the other...


----------

